# Perdido River Specs



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Put in at Seminole this morning about 0730 with future son-in-law. Hit the lower end and found them. Very cold but we hung with them. Caught over 20 trout, kept the 8 biggest. Had a double header to end the morning. Headed home at 1230. Saw two pairs of bald eagles (wow!)


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, the channel cats should be on fire down there right now to.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks CatHunter. Enjoy your posts very much. Water is very, very low and clear right now (even at Seminole).


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing better than good 'ol fresh fried fish for a cold day with all the fix'ins! Nice catch there Triton1. Enjoy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of specks, way to go ! It's been pretty cool watching the eagles this year. I have been seeing them on most of my fishing trips this fall.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Great fish! I would be happy with one like that. I'm still getting skunked on Perdido.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine mess of trout!


----------

